# 1986 Porsche 944 Turbo Conversion



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

Subscribed. Great donor car choice! The 944 really is one of my all time favorites. Best of luck.


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

danh818 said:


> Subscribed. Great donor car choice! The 944 really is one of my all time favorites. Best of luck.


Right back at ya on the donor choice...I am now following your blog as well. We'll have to race when finished


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

SCEV said:


> Right back at ya on the donor choice...I am now following your blog as well. We'll have to race when finished


Don't forget RWaudio, he is doing a 944 also.


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

danh818 said:


> Don't forget RWaudio, he is doing a 944 also.


He is where I got most of my ideas so far . Pretty sure both of you will be faster than me though...


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

danh818 said:


> Subscribed. Great donor car choice! The 944 really is one of my all time favorites. Best of luck.


I'm following all three of you. The 944 was on a short list for conversion, until I found a nice 911 at the right price. 

There is a conversion kit to replace the pop-up lights with dual fixed lights. Not sure if that is of interest, but here is the link: http://www.deutschnine.com/mm5/merc...=porsche-transaxle-944-turbo-s2-aero-dynamics


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

Joey said:


> I'm following all three of you. The 944 was on a short list for conversion, until I found a nice 911 at the right price.
> 
> There is a conversion kit to replace the pop-up lights with dual fixed lights. Not sure if that is of interest, but here is the link: http://www.deutschnine.com/mm5/merc...=porsche-transaxle-944-turbo-s2-aero-dynamics


Thanks for the link Joey, and the follow. I have chosen to dump the pop-up's, but the deutschnine's are really expensive and I'm also not quite sold on the look of those particular 'buckets'. No matter what I will be doing HID's and possibly LED's, so if I can't find anything else out there that suits me, I may just make my own from fiberglass. I'll keep you all posted when I get to that.


----------



## Baldbruce (Aug 1, 2011)

Can I join the fraternity ????
1988 944 converted to lead acid in 2009 and now being retrofitted with LiFePO4.
Keep up the great work guys, while I learn from all of you.


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Baldbruce said:


> Can I join the fraternity ????
> 1988 944 converted to lead acid in 2009 and now being retrofitted with LiFePO4.
> Keep up the great work guys, while I learn from all of you.


Do you have a blog?


----------



## Baldbruce (Aug 1, 2011)

944li.blogspot.com But don't bother checking it out yet, I just created it 5 mintes ago. I'll start posting some pictures and details tonight.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

It's great to see the abundance of 944 conversions now, I hope to learn from and tweak my set up based on what you guys come up with!!


----------



## Baldbruce (Aug 1, 2011)

I just ordered an Android tablet from ebay and the hardware from EMW for the awesome metering display. Blatantly stealing the work that RW has shown us in his blog.


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> It's great to see the abundance of 944 conversions now, I hope to learn from and tweak my set up based on what you guys come up with!!



Maybe we should start the International 944E Club?


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you guys seen this one?

http://www.jstraubel.com/944EV/EVproject.htm


----------



## Baldbruce (Aug 1, 2011)

SCEV said:


> Have you guys seen this one?
> 
> http://www.jstraubel.com/944EV/EVproject.htm


JB is the CTO of TESLA now, which you guys may have known....Here is the link to his home page: http://www.straubel.com/

This particular 944 held an NEDRA SC/B record back in 2000. Wonder if it is still running??


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

SCEV said:


> Have you guys seen this one?
> 
> http://www.jstraubel.com/944EV/EVproject.htm


That was basically the only finished conversion I had for reference when I started. There were a couple other guys in the very early stages, one in the USA and one in Germany. JB's was the one that convinced me to go clutchless since he says he couldn't put full power to the ground because the clutch would slip. 

I didn't care for the fluke meter on the dash, or the battery box that hung so low in the back. It was better than nothing as a reference point.


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> That was basically the only finished conversion I had for reference when I started. There were a couple other guys in the very early stages, one in the USA and one in Germany. JB's was the one that convinced me to go clutchless since he says he couldn't put full power to the ground because the clutch would slip.
> 
> I didn't care for the fluke meter on the dash, or the battery box that hung so low in the back. It was better than nothing as a reference point.


Ditto - and his clutch issue is the reason I chose to ditch the transmission completely. Finding out about JB's car on the 'net showed me the car itself was a good candidate for conversion, RWaudio's build solidified my motor choice.


----------



## Baldbruce (Aug 1, 2011)

Found a place online that sells lightweight parts for Porsches including hoods and light bucket replacements. Looks a bit expensive, but I really have no experience in this area so could use your opinions. http://gt-racing.com/?wpsc_product_category=924944951-parts&paged=6


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally got around to updating my blog...link is in my signature.


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Been a while, but updated the blog again...check it out, link is in signature. I have yet to get a comment, someone has to have something to say on there!


----------

